# General > Application Testing >  [RESOLVED] 400k Language & 400kb MSDN Library made total for Microsoft...

## ThEiMp

Hello: I am looking for people to test the environment of my Programming Language, that I have been able to write using Microsoft VB6 COM and Adobe Director...

PS: At the time of writing this Thread, the Attachment wasn't ready so then in the next Post, it will then be ready. I promise you that much, just enjoy!!

----------


## ThEiMp

Here is the Attachment that I had promised you, in the Thread's above Post!!
Attachment 90487

----------


## thebuffalo

The attachment doesn't work. I see you are back at this, and you moved out of the Chit-Chat Section. You should probably request them to move it back

Interested in seeing what you finally came up with.

----------


## ThEiMp

I'm working on it. Also I made it loose about 300kb+ weight, as well. It's now about 60kb, in the .NET Projector, as well!!

----------


## ThEiMp

Here is the COM Component with the .NET Projector, as well. Also I know it's no finished but then this is the only way to test it, in it's workable manner...

----------


## ThEiMp

!! Click Here !!

----------

